
Read the email Bill Gates sent to employees for Microsoft's 40th anniversary - tilt
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/03/read-the-email-bill-gates-sent-to-employees-for-microsofts-40th-anniversary/
======
butwhy
I'm disappointed by the lack of shoutout to 'developers'.

